# Discus sale at dragon aquarium on steeles



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

They have a 30% off sale for all discus, beautiful large fish and good coloring. Picked up a blue diamond today and spoke with the owner, great guy and discus.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Discus-Special-W0QQAdIdZ227204423


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I think someone also mentioned a while ago that there's a discus sale at Cam's Aquatic Services?


----------

